
MWeb for Mac – Pro Markdown writing, note taking and static blog generator App - tvvocold
http://www.mweb.im/
======
xchaotic
So basically Sublime / Textmate / VSCode / Atom that you can only use for
Markdown and not other syntaxes and one htat you _have_ to pay for? Yay!

Also somehow I think being only able to publish your blog posts from one
device (Mac) is bad strategy? What I want to write a quick blog post on my iOS
mobile or work Windows machine? I am sorted with any other editor but not this
one...

